# New mums in Nafplio ?



## Vicki (May 2, 2009)

I just moved here with my husband and my 4 month old boy and was wondering whether there are any other English speaking mums who would like to meet for a coffee and a chat !?


----------



## Irene Thian (Nov 28, 2009)

Vicki said:


> I just moved here with my husband and my 4 month old boy and was wondering whether there are any other English speaking mums who would like to meet for a coffee and a chat !?


Hi Vikki, We moved here about 6 yrs ago and my greek is still not good. Let me know when you are free and looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Liz Zachopoulos (Dec 3, 2009)

Vicki said:


> I just moved here with my husband and my 4 month old boy and was wondering whether there are any other English speaking mums who would like to meet for a coffee and a chat !?


Not exactly a new Mum, my youngest is 3.5 now. New to Nafplio though. Let me know if you'd like to meet up.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

*New mom in Nafplion*



Vicki said:


> I just moved here with my husband and my 4 month old boy and was wondering whether there are any other English speaking mums who would like to meet for a coffee and a chat !?


Hi Vicki,

I have a 15 month old am looking to meet other English speaking moms. I am interested in possibly starting an English-speaking playgroup. Write me an e-mail if you would like to meet for coffee sometime.

Kind regards,
Shawna


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

*New mom in Nafplion*



Irene Thian said:


> Hi Vikki, We moved here about 6 yrs ago and my greek is still not good. Let me know when you are free and looking forward to meeting you.


Hi Irene,

I saw your e-mail to Vicki. I am a mother of a 15-moth old little boy and am looking to start a English-speaking playgroup. Please let me know if you would like to meet for a coffee sometime.

Kind regards,

Shawna


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

*New mom in Nafplion*



Liz Zachopoulos said:


> Not exactly a new Mum, my youngest is 3.5 now. New to Nafplio though. Let me know if you'd like to meet up.


Hi Liz,

I saw your e-mail to Vicki. I am a mother of a 15-moth old little boy and am looking to possibly start a English-speaking playgroup. Please let me know if you would like to meet for a coffee sometime.

Kind regards,

Shawna


----------



## Vicki (May 2, 2009)

*Hi ya !!*

Hi Shawna.... 

Would love to meet for coffee !!! Time is a little limited at the moment .. but 6976753881 is my number give me a call .. and I shall try and get my act together .. ( I suffer from procrastination at times.. and need a bit of a push !! ) My little guy is now (JUST) 12 months .. and was baptised yesterday.. on his birthday hence the JUST (what a traumatic experience) so our little guys are close in age !! 

Please let me know what your plans are .. and somehow somewhere we shall definitely meet up even if it is for a quick swinging session at Iliostasio !! 

Do you live in Naflplio ? How long have you been here ?? If you need any help with anything for the play group let me know.. (not sure I can do anything, but I may know someone you can !! ) 

Call me.. Really looking forward to hearing from you,

Vicki XXX


Shawna said:


> Hi Liz,
> 
> I saw your e-mail to Vicki. I am a mother of a 15-moth old little boy and am looking to possibly start a English-speaking playgroup. Please let me know if you would like to meet for a coffee sometime.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

*Hello*



Vicki said:


> Hi Shawna....
> 
> Would love to meet for coffee !!! Time is a little limited at the moment .. but 6976753881 is my number give me a call .. and I shall try and get my act together .. ( I suffer from procrastination at times.. and need a bit of a push !! ) My little guy is now (JUST) 12 months .. and was baptised yesterday.. on his birthday hence the JUST (what a traumatic experience) so our little guys are close in age !!
> 
> ...


Hi Vicki,

I was very happy to see your e-mail. I will definitely give you a call for coffee. I know it is great that the little ones are so close in age.

Yes, I live in Nafplio. My husband and I have been here for a couple of years. I have been trying hard to learn Greek (with some improvement) but want to try to only speak English with Marco. The English playgroup I have just started looking into just recently. I know a mommy-to-be from Sweden who is is very extremely interested. If you know anyone that would be interested definitely let me know.

I will give you a call.

Looking forward to meeting you!

Warm regards,

Shawna


----------



## Vicki (May 2, 2009)

Before my computer crashes again... give me a call... and we can chat face to face !!! Really looking forward to it !!! XXX


----------

